# What is powerglide?



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a 2002 Altima and when I drive on the Highway at 40mph or more and let off the gas the car seems to start breaking on it's own their is a noticable slow down. I've put the car in neutral at this speed and the slows down like any other car I've ever driven more like a gliding because no power is going to the engine. the mechanic at the dealer said some cars have transmissions like that and another mechanic said it may have a powerglide system. So if any one knows what a powerglide tranmission is and if I have could you let me know. Also if their is a way to stop it because I"m getting car sick driving this thing.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Either two things going on here...

1) you are driving with the transmission in a different slot than "D". If you have it in "3" or "2", you will surely slow down much faster (feels like the brakes are applied) than if you had the car in overdrive.

2) there is something wrong with the transmission.

I had an 02 Altima for over 3 years and I only saw the issue you are describing when I had the car in a gear other than overdrive.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Its normal for a car to slow down when you take your foot of the gas while its in gear. It takes power to turn everything and with you giving it less fuel it's making less power. Plus their is a normal "resistance" as the engine spins due to the pressures from compressing the gases in the cylinders. It's the same idea as Engine Braking on a manual car, however it is less pronounced.

Unless you are dropping speed VERY VERY fast should you be worried. In that case you could have a hung brake caliper, however I believe you would get a certain amount of pull to whichever side that is. Or.... you're e-brake could be out of adjusment and actually be rubbing causing you to slow down.

Just a couple of ideas for ya.


----------



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well this problem occurs in 3rd gear and in Drive, so my guess is that it might be a gearshift problem maybe it's not actulally shifting into Drive only 3rd gear. Even though the stick is clearly in the Drive position, maybe it's the gear box or something


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

That is possible. I'm not sure how exactly your gearshifter is hooked to your tranny... but I remember on our old drag car we had the shifter cable stretch. So it made it very hard to get it into drive. You had to have it sitting in just the right spot.

Check your tranny fluid, make sure it's good and where it should be. A lot of transmission problems are caused either by vacuum leaks (if applicable) or low fluid levels.


----------



## foxhound34 (Oct 12, 2005)

I took it to the dealer and he said the internal computer is saying there is no problem with the car, however I beg to differ. Driving it there I noticed after taking my foot off the accelerator it dropped 5mph in less than 3secs, so I think I'm taking it back because it's making me sick driving it because the car is constanly lurching forward from it slowing down.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

to answer your question, a powerglide is a 2 speed tranny that was used in domestic cars and trucks. they still use them today for drag racing and daily driving. id give you makes and models that came with them, but i just dont know that much about them.


----------

